# aktuelles Datum ermitteln



## Felix (5. Mrz 2006)

Hallo, ich möchte das aktuelle Datum ermitteln. Dazu habe ich folgendes Versucht:


```
Date d = new Date(System.currentTimeMillis());
		System.out.println(d.getDay() + "." + d.getMonth() + "." + (d.getYear() + 1900));
```

herauskam ( am 05.03.06 ) folgendes:



> 0.2.2006



Scheint irgendwie falsch zu sein  :lol: 

Wie soll ich es sonst machen???

Gruß
der Felix


----------



## Roar (5. Mrz 2006)

doku lesen!!


			
				API zu getDay() hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Returns the day of the week represented by this date.





			
				API zu getMonth() hat gesagt.:
			
		

> The value returned is between 0 and 11, with the value 0 representing January.


außerdem sidn die methoden depreacted. verwende Calendar, oder ein DateFormat.


----------



## Felix (5. Mrz 2006)

Ich hab jetzt:


```
DateFormat df = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy");
		Calendar c = df.getCalendar();
		c.setTimeInMillis(System.currentTimeMillis());
		return c.DAY_OF_MONTH + "." + (c.MONTH + 1) + "." + c.YEAR;
```

stimmt auch alles, bis auf das Jahr.. Da kommt 1 raus... warum?


----------



## Roar (5. Mrz 2006)

oh mann. du hast dir nen äußerst ungüngstiges datum ausgesucht. morgen funktinoiert das nämlich nicht mehr :roll:

aber nochmal doku lesen!! 


			
				API hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Field number for get and set indicating the day of the month.


:arrow: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/util/Calendar.html#get(int)


----------



## Felix (5. Mrz 2006)

OK, ich habs 

und zwar geht es so:


```
DateFormat df = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy");
		Calendar c = df.getCalendar();
		c.setTimeInMillis(System.currentTimeMillis());
		return c.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH) + "." + (c.get(Calendar.MONTH) + 1) + "." + c.get(Calendar.YEAR);
```

hehe

Gruß
der Felix


----------



## PELLE (17. Apr 2006)

danke felix kann ich gebrauchen!

hm... obwohl ich die DateFormat Klasse importiert habe kommt beim aufruf im Konstruktors des fenster die Meldung:

symbol  : class DateFormat
location: class ReleazerWindow
      DateFormat df = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy");
      ^
ReleazerWindow.java:69: cannot find symbol
symbol  : class Calendar
location: class ReleazerWindow
      Calendar c = df.getCalendar();
      ^
ReleazerWindow.java:68: cannot find symbol
symbol  : class SimpleDateFormat
location: class ReleazerWindow
      DateFormat df = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy");
                          ^
ReleazerWindow.java:314: cannot return a value from method whose result type is void
      return c.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH) + "." + (c.get(Calendar.MONTH) + 1) + "." + c.get(Calendar.YEAR);
                                                                                    ^
4 errors


----------



## The_S (18. Apr 2006)

Du musst noch die Klassen SimpleDateFormat und Calendar importieren. Zu der letzen Fehlermeldung: wenn du eine void Methode hast kannst du keinen Wert zurückgeben. Deine Methode müsste z. B. ein String sein.


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Apr 2006)

Einfacher gehts nicht:


```
import java.util.*;
import java.text.*;

public String getDateAsString() {
   DateFormat formatter = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy");
   return formatter.format(new Date());
}
```


----------



## PELLE (18. Apr 2006)

yo danke jungs habe gestern das forum durchstöbert und bin auf einen alten thread von L-ecgtron-X gestoßen, der wie seine jetztige lösung aussieht, danke dennoch!!!!


----------

